# Trailer defect?



## 1Twalker (Oct 31, 2014)

Trailer defect? Hi, I am very puzzled on what just happened again with my trailer. One year ago I bought a 1997 kiefer horse trailer. Double axle. Driving home 4 hours with my new trailer, I arrive home and I am missing tire wheel hub whole works. Gone. Didn't even feel it roll off into the sunset. Called the original owner and he acted surprised and said well that is what you get for talking me down 200.00. Got it fixed and one year has passed. Probably have only used less then 500 miles all year long. A couple of weeks ago coming back from a trail ride and lost the exact same tire wheel and hub. Again didn't feel it come off just happen to look in rear view mirror and saw it moving at high speed across interstate. Thank God no one got hurt. Had 2 horses this time and stranded on busy interstate! Took it to a trailer repair place in my home town, he has looked it over and can't find a logical reason for it happening. Has checked axle, said there was plenty of grease left behind so doesn't think a bearing problem he is stumped. I am a little parinoid now to use it. They tell me to touch the hub on occasion and if it feels hot pull over and let it cool off. There has to be a reason, got any ideas?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Could be the spindle is bent, causing the bearings to not run true. Could be coincidence. 

Without seeing it in person? Really hard to say.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What side was it that came off? 
Will make a difference....that one side will tighten the spindle nut, the other side will actually loosen that nut and make the entire wheel assembly go bye-bye...
Do you know if a "keyed" washer was used when the repair was made?

Some of the new Dexter axles have a different type of locking mechanism and if a plain washer was put on behind the castleated nut _{if placed flat on a table would resemble having the top of a castle wall or jack-o-lanterns teeth}_ in front of the bearing...well it could also be part of your issue.

If you need a comparison to what should be happening, remove the other entire other wheel assembly SAME SIDE and see what it looks like. Being it is the same tire, same side you are experiencing the problem with the repair may not of been done correctly in the first place....

You may need to go to a trailer dealer not your local mechanic...trailers have some quirks to fixing them sometimes. If you aren't familiar with or experienced in what tiny details there are you could overlook something.

Without pictures or seeing the actual trailer in pieces... many things it could be, but only one thing is what is causing your real problem...

Best of luck.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The most common reason for this happening is bearing failure caused by lack of grease, which is usually caused by lack of proper maintenance.. 

Second most common, someone forgot to properly lock the main nut that holds the entire bearing assembly on the spindle. There's usually a cotterpin that does this job. This is caused by someone not knowing what they're doing during maintenance.

Third most common is bearing failure as a result of an overtightened main nut, as above. There's a fine line between too tight and too loose - too tight and the bearings overheat, fail, and this happens.

My first question would be...the first time it happened, what were the symptoms after the fact? Was there any indication of excessive heat that would have indicated bearing failure? When were the bearings serviced (and where) after you bought it...or were they?


----------



## 1Twalker (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. It was the back passenger tire. First time it happened, picked up parts from trailer dealer and had my husbands friend fix. This time actually left with trailer dealer and he fixed. So I will share all of these ideas with him. He has already checked axle. And was plenty of grease left behind. So process of elimination. Thanks again.


----------



## 1Twalker (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry forgot to answer one of questions. The original owner said it had been one yr. since tires were serviced. That was the first time it came off. Then it was one yr. between the two coming off. I will also ask about the cotter pen.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't ever believe anything a previous owner tells me (sorry, but been stung too many times, as have others I'm sure you'll find), so unless you repacked the bearings yourself after purchasing the trailer, honestly, assume they possibly had not been done in years.

Were the bearing races still on the spindles when your husbands friend rebuilt things?

That part makes me wonder as well. A lot of people don't really understand how to pack bearings properly, how much grease to use, the proper torque for the main retainer nut, etc etc etc. One false move when it comes to bearings and next thing you know they're overheating...and failing. Assuming you were starting with all brand new parts in boxes, packing the bearings properly is obviously absolutely essential - if not properly packed (or worse yet, installed dry, as belive it or not I've seen people attempt) it's a recipe for rapid failure. Packing bearings properly by hand is a bit of an art (and messy), but some people think that just smearing grease on the outside and rotating the bearing a little bit is adequate. It is not.

If on the second failure the bearing races were left on the spindle as well, it's once again a prime indicator of simple bearing failure. 

Do you have pictures of the current failure? 

Anyhow, moving forward, I ALWAYS (without fail) stop in the 20 minutes area of any haul and do a walkaround the trailer - physically bend down and put your hands on the hubs - there will be some warmth, but if one is excessively hot (you find it uncomfortable to place the palm of your hand on it) it's a sign something is wrong. This is also a good time to double check your lights (put the hazards on, it checks left and right signal at the same time), as well as feeling the tires for any signs of excessive heat there as well - under inflated tires will heat up rapidly, properly inflated tires will usually run cool, or just slightly warm.


----------



## 1Twalker (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I didn't take any pics. Wish I would of. Well as you say moving forward I sure have learned a lot. Thanks, will take all inform. To the trailer place that just fixed it and make sure all these things were done or checked out.


----------

